# Any experience with the TAB Trailer?



## pethelp (Sep 19, 2011)

My husband and I are considering getting one of these:

New 2008 Dutchmen [email protected] Travel Trailer For Sale Airway Heights, WA - YouTube

We need an upgrade from tent camping because of safety reasons but don't want anything larger than what we can have in a trailer. Any suggested pros and cons?


----------



## luckylynn (Sep 11, 2011)

Have never had a [email protected] but have looked at them and like them.They also make one called a Tada that is a little bit bigger.Don't know what size you are looking for. Another one that we have looked at and like a LOT is the MPG ( Heartland MPG Travel Trailer - YouTube ) Then I also found this sight that is a small camper review Small travel trailers - Roaming Times

Like I said I have not owned either one but I have looked at lots of them in use at camp sights and I think I like the MPG best.

Good Luck.......Happy Camping.....Luckylynn


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

If you like teeny, tiny, and paying a lot of money because they are trying to miniaturize everything, then who knows?

The biggest thing to consider when you tire of being cramped and towing that size becomes too easy for you, you might just want a bigger unit soon after. Think about it, then get a bigger unit you might be comfortable with for a little longer before wanting bigger.

What are you planning to use for a tow vehicle?


----------

